# FAST and Roto-Fast Slot cars???



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Does anyone have any history on these. From what I can tell at some point they were Rokar/Amrac chassised cars sold in South America. The Roto-Fast cars have a different design altogether and may have preceded the FAST company or may even be unrelated.

Thanks, Chet


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

:lurk5:


----------



## Rich Dumas (Sep 3, 2008)

The FAST cars look the same as AMRAC cars. I do not have much information on them, what I have is included in my article on the history of LifeLike: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0BzLR42NthGeCRjJ6Si1QN3Y1dTg/view?usp=sharing
Hopefully someone out there in cyberland has more information, if so I can add that to my article.


----------



## JimDouglasJr (Jul 1, 2018)

I think Slot Car central has these for sale online. 
Be fun to get a couple to see how they run, especially the pancake version. I think they're supposed to have a huge armature.


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

I have a few rorofast. Interesting pancake motors but the gearing is sloppy and they’re not very fast. Nice for the collection but not for racing


----------

